# Nene has no last name!



## TwinkieTowers

I don't know if anybody posted this already, but Nene Hilario is now just Nene. I think he's trying to be like the famous Brazilian soccer players who have only a first name.


----------



## "Matt!"

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TMOD

Is he actually going to have it on his jersey? That'll be sick, but I hope it doesn't trigger some sort of stupid trend (like the name changing on this site; eventually limited)...


----------



## HAWK23

RONALDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I read it on NBA Draft.net...

2003 Team Needs


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Can I have a link to your source for him changing his name?


----------



## TMOD

I heard he wanted it a while ago, but is it confirmed to be going through? I guess it could happen, b/c guys like PJ Brown, Muggsy Bogues didn't have their real names on the team listings or NBA.com profiles...its the next step I guess? LOL, we'll be seeing "Kobe" soon.


----------



## pizzoni

*He is just using the name he used in Brazil*

Nenê real name is Maybiner Rodney Hilario a REALLY weird name for a brazilian.

So, in Brazil he is know by the name Nenê, only really basket junkies knows that he is named Hilario.

So, he is just changing BACK to his more famous name, cuz he will get more money and advertising using that.

Problably the same will happen to Leandrinho Barbosa.

Nene is not doing the same thing we do in soccer, he is just doing what brazilian usually do.

In Brazil we always call and know people for the first name or nickname, even in formal places. Example: I work at a big telephony company, and call my boss Teo, a nickname, but If I was living in america I would Problably call him Ko Freitag, his family name. Get it!!!!


I thought only Marc Stein would do this stupid assumption.

Pizzoni


----------



## 2cent

Most Brazilians have a one word nickname we just know the famous ones e.g.pele,ronaldo,oscar,garrincha,giselle....mmmm giselle


----------



## pizzoni

*Oscar nicknameis 2 words*

In brazil, we call Oscar " Mão Santa" or in english Saint Hand in litteraly translation, or a better translantion Blessing hands.

Oscar and Ronaldo are first names.

And we usually call ronaldo by the nick name ronaldinho.

Pizzoni


----------



## 2cent

*Re: Oscar nicknameis 2 words*



> .
> 
> And we usually call ronaldo by the nick name ronaldinho.
> 
> Pizzoni



does that mean you call ronaldinho of PSG ronaldinhodinho 

Im just going by the nicknames we go by in english speaking countries


----------



## MiamiHeat03

PELE!


----------



## NugzFan

i think this is cool! go nene!


----------



## Jamel Irief

That's tight! Does this mean he joins Shaq, Yao and Kobe as the only current players refered to by just their first name?


----------



## RollWithEm

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> That's tight! Does this mean he joins Shaq, Yao and Kobe as the only current players refered to by just their first name?


What about "Dirk"?


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> That's tight! Does this mean he joins Shaq, Yao and Kobe as the only current players refered to by just their first name?


"Yao" is actually his last name, they write it in reverse order in China.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> What about "Dirk"?


A lot of people call him Nowitzki, Nessler and Walton called him Nowitzki repeadatly last night.

And Yao is his first name, literally. In China first names are family names. It's impossible for your first name to go last just by the definition of the words "first" and "last."


----------



## pizzoni

*Ronaldinho Gaúcho*



> does that mean you call ronaldinho of PSG ronaldinhodinho


Nop we call him Ronaldinho Gaúcho.

Gaúcho is the name we gave for the people who was born in Rio Grande do Sul. (The southest state in Brazil, capital Porto Alegre).

How you call the people who born in Massachussets??



Pizzoni


----------



## pizzoni

*Maybiner is Nene first name*



> Originally posted by Jemel Irief!


Nenê is his nickname, His first name is Maybiner.

Maybiner Rodney " Nenê" Hilario

Pizzoni


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hey pizzoni ever been fishing in the Pantanal? I went there 3 years ago and it was great.


----------



## H2O

*Re: Ronaldinho Gaúcho*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> How you call the people who born in Massachussets??
> 
> Pizzoni


Where I'm from, we call them Mass-holes.


----------



## pizzoni

*Nenê is a nickname*



> in nba.com they still listed him as "nene hilario", yeah even if he change his name to just nene, his real name is still nene hilario. i cant imagine how many nene hilario that are in brazil let alone just "NENE", can you imagine everyone with first name "MICHAEL" drop their last name ?? and how confusing would that be ?????


NenÊ first name is Maybiner, which is very uncommon in brazil. I just know him with this name.

In NBA Claxton of the spurs are listed like Speedy, nut I doubted that it is his name.



> Hey pizzoni ever been fishing in the Pantanal? I went there 3 years ago and it was great.


Nop, I dont like to fish really much, But I from Brasília the capital. My father has a farm, and you can fish there, cuz it is crossed for at least four rivers, and one of then is really big.

Pizzoni


----------



## Vinsanity

*Re: Ronaldinho Gaúcho*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> Nop we call him Ronaldinho Gaúcho.


i seen that guy play....he's awesome, his face is weired though


----------



## Ed O

Ichiro from the Seattle Mariners has just his first name (Ichiro) on his jersey, rather than "Suzuki".

I think Hakeem had "Akeem" on his jersey, but that might have just been in college.

I'll be interested to see whether Nene gets to just put his nickname (rather than his last name) on his jersey.

If he does, it'll be hard to keep some "He Hate Me" type of nonsense from happening...

Ed O.


----------



## Lope31

I don't know how credible this is but in NBA Street 2 Pete Maravich had Pistol written on his jersey...was this how it actually was?


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I think Hakeem had "Akeem" on his jersey, but that might have just been in college.


The jersey always said Olajuwon in the NBA. 

Oh Nene is thinkin he's the **** already. 

"You can me Nene. Just Nene."

"That's Nene for you, Mr. David Stern"

Sounds like a Mother Goose name. Or maybe a preschool. Nene.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

I dont think his name will be changed to just Nene. He just wants to be listed as Nene Hilario instead of Maybiner Hilario similar to Speedy Claxton instead of Craig Claxton. I highly doubt it will only say Nene on box scores or on his trading cards, so Its not really a big deal.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> The jersey always said Olajuwon in the NBA.
> 
> Oh Nene is thinkin he's the **** already.
> 
> "You can me Nene. Just Nene."
> 
> "That's Nene for you, Mr. David Stern"
> 
> Sounds like a Mother Goose name. Or maybe a preschool. Nene.


His name actually means "baby" in portugese.


----------



## pizzoni

*Nenê is a common nickname*

Nenê is a common nickname in brazil.

Like Bob, Junior in US.


Pizzoni


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I don't know how credible this is but in NBA Street 2 Pete Maravich had Pistol written on his jersey...was this how it actually was?


Bump...


BTW, Craig Claxton? Sounds like a singer.


----------



## digital jello

Yeah, and Rudy Tomjanovich's jersey said "Rudy T."

That's pretty badass.


----------



## Lope31

Really? or are you just being Sarcastic? It's late and I cant think straight.


----------

